# Eric Hocking, Johnathan Snyder scamming company - FrenzyHost Network LLC



## netnub

It started a few years back now, Johnathan Snyder met Eric Hocking, I then met them both though a post-2-host company.

I then started working only to realize Eric Hocking was doing credit card fraud and even admitted it over "MSN". After admitting it, Eric Hocking ran away with 23 domains which 5 of them belonged me to. In addition Johnathan Snyder also stole 3 domains which he hacked out of my godaddy account.

 

Now, we come to a point where Eric Hocking just disappeared, he left for 7 months, then one day he comes back and he bugs me and Brandon (last name removed on request of Brandon). He requests my MSN, so I allow him it. He comes back wanting to start "FrenzyHost Network LLC", I ask him how will he fund it, he responds "Using credit cards". I asked him if he'll be using his own funds, he chose not to reply, so therefore I was unable to assist him in his journey.

 

If you haven't heard about Johnathan Snyder yet, then you're missing a big part of information... Johnathan Snyder is known for taking things he has no right to, a simple search of him leads to a post on free web hosting community where he stole peoples domains, etc. and used illegal credit cards(stolen/hijacked). 

 

A quick "dox" of Johnathan Snyder, leads him to: LunarCP.com as his primary site, now digging deeper its run on bigscoots network, interesting!

 

Now, lets move back to Eric Hocking. I decided to register myadminhub.com, I was chatting to Eric and he saw I had it, he then begged me for it, even offered me $50+ for it, however I refused. He then goes and registers myadminhub.me, etc. and claims he'll sue me for "trademark violation", so I don't even listen and I give my domain away to a mate who put good use to it. 

 

 

http://whois.domaintools.com/monkeyservers.com

 

 

"FrenzyHost Network LLC has bought rocketslice.com from namesilo, In addition, we have launched MyAdminHub Client Services. To clearify, we have owned devilplace.me, and devilplace.info, DevilPlace was a p2h host that we closed due to server issues. We plan to offer phone support soon, and plan to relaunch one of our p2h services."

 

DevilPlace.me/.info was owned by Brandon and myself, not him. He hijacked the domains. --> http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2246676-FrenzyHost-Network-makes-upgrades

 

His doesn't quit.

"fhneric" -> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/10898/domains-for-sale-hosting-company

 

FULL DISCLOSURE RELEASED


After Erics attempt to bribe me out of not releasing this information, here it goes. A full disclosure on Eric Hocking, Johnathan Snyder, Rob Snyder, David Kline, Liam. 

http://www.mediafire.com/view/cvcg5q55bzd9tzw/afulldox-erichocking-johnathansnyder.pdf

Download: http://www.mediafire.com/download/cvcg5q55bzd9tzw/afulldox-erichocking-johnathansnyder.pdf


----------



## Mike

Another name to watch out for... Lovely.


----------



## concerto49

Fraud records?


----------



## netnub

concerto49 said:


> Fraud records?


Google: Johnathan Snyder

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1111865

http://forum.whmcs.com/archive/index.php/t-44237.html


----------



## Mun

This guy?


----------



## netnub

Yes mun, that guy is Eric Hocking.


----------



## Mun

well http://frogtb.com/index is supposed to be one of there sites, and it doesn't look to "great".


----------



## netnub

Lol! I owned frogtb.info in 2011 and he stole the name when it got hacked from my namecheap in 2011


----------



## Mun

I'm still curious why he PM'd me, and currently he hasn't responded. I think it might be for a listing of vpswiki.us. However, that just brings a whole bunch of new questions in my mind to do about that. (I might need legal help soon)


----------



## mikho

Mun said:


> . (I might need legal help soon)


Perhaps IANAL maounique. 

/joking


----------



## JDiggity

I warned a bunch of people at LET about him.  Also look up equiline foundation.  @WSWD can verify this is one of the D-bags to watch out for!


----------



## Mun

24khost said:


> I warned a bunch of people at LET about him.  Also look up equiline foundation.  @WSWD can verify this is one of the D-bags to watch out for!


So he is a scammer?!? Anyways, what do you think about me putting a page on vpswiki.us about him being a scam?


----------



## JDiggity

HRMMM  he states is was all johnnyd but, I have it on good authority that he is the one how hacked my godaddy a couple of years ago.


----------



## notFound

This guy has been going around for a long time, nothing new. That name has always been one to avoid.


----------



## mikho

Mun said:


> So he is a scammer?!? Anyways, what do you think about me putting a page on vpswiki.us about him being a scam?


Wasn't there a site dedicated for that? Can't remember the name.


----------



## netnub

All right all domains either owned by johnathan snyder or equiline foundation at one time or another.

asmallworld.org
insanitynet.com
ewebify.com
monkeyhosts.com
magehoster.com
myclientservices.com
devilsplace.me
weblovers.ltd.uk
web-lovers.org
adminize.org
wlvs.net
devilsplace.info
easy-scripts.us
snyderpcrepair.com
gbhost.us
gobuddy.us
vps-admin.info
ontrap.net
internal-abuse.info
equiline.me
worldofwisdom.co.uk
beta-labs.org
mayonhost.net
kaytech.me
revoltvps.com
xeonhost.net
hostmost.org
bema.me
host4u.us
hostingmotive.com
netcrap.org
rocketslice.com
myservicehub.me
smallmail.org
waymore.net

Spent 2 hours and i think i got them all if i missed them please let me know.

Next all of johnathans known alias

Credit for this list: 24khost


----------



## Mun

However, the question is should I do that at all? Technically it is your wiki as well.

I'm not sure if it was a joke, but I really would like some legally advice on this if someone had some knowledge on the subject.


----------



## notFound

netnub said:


> hostingmotive.com


He still has that .

That's the one he practically stole of me and another guy.


----------



## netnub

xeocp.com and xeocommunity.com he stole also.


----------



## nunim

How does one "steal" a domain so easily?  Getting the transfer email alone should be enough to tip you off and stop it?


----------



## netnub

He can contact domain registar and bullshit his way in(did it to godaddy accounts) or hack easy passwords(he hacked a namecheap account of mine and stole 5 domains).


----------



## wlanboy

@netnub

Can't believe this. The security settings of namecheap are quite good. All about email notifications and security keys sent by email which have to be entered into a form.


----------



## WSWD

24khost said:


> I warned a bunch of people at LET about him.  Also look up equiline foundation.  @WSWD can verify this is one of the D-bags to watch out for!


D-bag indeed!!

Had no idea Eric and Johnathan were attached.  Eric was using some services from me for a while (shared hosting and a pair of VPSs)...until he stopped paying the bills.


----------



## jarland

Mun said:


> However, the question is should I do that at all? Technically it is your wiki as well.
> 
> I'm not sure if it was a joke, but I really would like some legally advice on this if someone had some knowledge on the subject.


My advice is leave that to others unless you can prove everything that you publish is truth. Even then, you may not find that publishing the information was worth the cost of appearing in court on libel charges. I am not a lawyer, but I do play one on television.


----------



## drmike

jarland said:


> My advice is leave that to others unless you can prove everything that you publish is truth. Even then, you may not find that publishing the information was worth the cost of appearing in court on libel charges. I am not a lawyer, but I do play one on television.


Well, I've never been a fan of editorializing ads/listings --- like what appears on said Wiki or the posts for offers on LEB.

In the United States, if you operate a site where others contribute the content, you aren't liable.  Most folks realize this and don't bother to legally paper websites like those.

However, if you have said website and editorialize yourself, then you are in fact being a publisher of the content and you are liable.

Liability, if any, applies to the writer.

You can say quite a few things about people, creatively.  I tend to show the bunny turd trail and issue reminders of what and why and where the subject matter has been naughty in the past.  Referencing materials where you can is highly recommended.

Feel free to throw specific questions about this my way or in a PM.  Dealt with most issues relating to content and submissions over the years.   Have yet to visit a court to defend anything and infamous for telling the expensive legal beagles to BRING IT ON.


----------



## wlanboy

Creating a list of bad guys does have one problem: It has an intent. It is more than just an opinion.

If you are interested in defamation. Read this blog.


----------



## Jake2123

In advance, please excuse any mistakes in this as I am posting from my phone.


Hello,


I am Jake Johnson owner, founder and head of administration at LunarCP Web Hosting.


Just to clear somethings up, LUNARCP Web Hosting and BigScoots are not affiliated with Mr. Snyder or Mr. Hocking. They have been a plague to the free hosting community for many years and have tried to ruin the name of LunarCP. Eric Hocking has tried on occasion to basically make us give up in the hosting world so he could have the name and clients. Early last year both of them attacked LunarCP by ddosing and trying to brute the network. Our vps provider, BigScoots, stepped in to stop all the attacks they were trying to unleash.


Again these two "gentlemen" are not affiliated with LunarCP or any of its sister organization, BigScoots, OVH, Comdo or Singlehop.


These two seem highly jealous of things they cannot have and will continue to fight at any means to get what you have. We still to this day recei ve hate mail and virtual death wishes from these two and others like them.


They both tried the tactics of getting to our core for our name, domains, clients, branding etc. Do not fall for the tricks, lies and promises they tell you


----------



## netnub

Jake2123, would you care to prove he is not affiliated with LunarCP? If you can do that I'll remove your site from the original post.


----------



## Jake2123

netnub said:


> Jake2123, would you care to prove he is not affiliated with LunarCP? If you can do that I'll remove your site from the original post.


Please see your PM box for the staff list of LunarCP and other details.

If you would like to see anything else including all the accounts on our servers to show we are not hosting Hocking or Snyder and they are not seek quarter on our services, I will gladly do that. I can also show you in private or public the purchase receipts for LunarCP.

We have nothing to hide from anyone and have been fighting these two for what seems like years. As in other posts that are on FWS and WHT, they will try to gain a position in your company, be a forum moderator or support technician and they will try to get as deep as they can into your company to destroy it. Many people have fallen into that trap, others have not and have been attacked repeatedly by them.

Again, we are not afraid to share any information public or private.

We also have an open case with the IC3 on all the major "company" names that they use 

IC3 Complaint: I1306081638534471
We have had cases in the past with their local police departments that previously have lead no where. Currently we have four first hand accounts and our own that is being used in the current IC3 complaint. We are gathering more information to add to this complaint and this posting is one of them, as many of you have run into both Snyder and Hocking in the past.


----------



## D. Strout

RocketSlice caught my eye. I was in with a group of folks some time ago operating under the name of "A Small World Networks", as well as a guy from the Philippines named Liam Demafelix. There's a bunch of them that go around opening up P2H "free cPanel hosting", getting some clients, then renaming the company, changing hosts, etc. Liam might be on the level but Jonathan Snyder and his ilk are a mess. They tried to steal the domain UltraGB.com from me, and a bunch of other nastiness. A time in my life before VPSes when I was still in to the P2H scene and was trying to figure out who was doing what. Snyder's definitely one to stay away from, I've never heard of Hocking but it sounds like he's a mess too.

Basically, stay away from anything with their name on it, as well as the name of "A Small World Networks", although I believe they changed that to try to ditch the well-deserved bad image. Also anything P2H related, especially under the RocketSlice.com name. Stick to reliable VPS providers instead, that lot (Snyder, Hocking, Liam D., etc.) is bad news.


----------



## netnub

Hocking stole plexilabs.org from me, rocketslice eric and johnathan bought out from Liam. They also owned rockethub.com which they bought out and scammed people from.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Out of curiosity, how does someone steal domains?  I mean isn't the accounts locked down anyways?


----------



## netnub

HalfEatenPie said:


> Out of curiosity, how does someone steal domains?  I mean isn't the accounts locked down anyways?


Password hacking [ex: ratted/keylogged]

JDB [hacking]

Social Engineering


----------



## D. Strout

netnub said:


> Social Engineering


By far the funnest way to do it


----------



## JDiggity

Alright there is a big write up on everything involving equiline foundation.  Erik can deny all he wants that he is attached to JohnnyD but alot of us know he is.  Eriks other name he goes by is "trainhappy".  This might help some others Identify him.


----------



## netnub

24khost said:


> Alright there is a big write up on everything involving equiline foundation.  Erik can deny all he wants that he is attached to JohnnyD but alot of us know he is.  Eriks other name he goes by is "trainhappy".  This might help some others Identify him.


https://thehostingtool.com/forum/user-456.html

https://github.com/trainhappy

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#sclient=psy-ab&q=intext:trainhappy&oq=intext:trainhappy&gs_l=hp.3...2053.2903.3.3119.6.6.0.0.0.0.114.636.1j5.6.0...0.0.0..1c.1.17.psy-ab.X-1-iIYyZFQ&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47810305,d.aWc&fp=678535b2b1681eea&ion=1&biw=1600&bih=799


----------



## luis123456

I used to work with those guys, until I knew what they were doing. They helped me get big specs VPS, but at the cost of helping them in their scams.

Luckily I didn't bought anything but almost all my domains were gone from my accounts. One day, I found my password has been hacked on one of there's forums.

Nowadays I prefer to request a free VPS by hand, it is more safer.


----------



## netnub

I've worked with them before, when they started doing this shit, along with Brandon. Now, I dropped out after I learned what they were doing but still kept in touch with them to track them, however I know you're lying because I never heard nor saw you when I "gained access" to their site.


----------



## JDiggity

http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2245702-The-Equiline-Foundation-stealing-money.&highlight=Equiline


----------



## FHN-Eric

First off, I did not ddos or hack anyone. Secondly, I bought Devilplace.me/.info from Brandon. I never stole, or owned plexilabs.org, however, I bought plexilabs.com from Liam. Jake2123, you can ask bigscoots to look for my ip, I'll even pm you my ip so they can check. 24khost, I know, nothing I do or say will make you believe me, the only mistake I made was not listening to your warning about JohnnyD. Before anyone tries making rumors about these domains:

elusionhosting.com/.us/.info - bought and paid for from this post, op can confirm that it was ligit http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/281397#Comment_281397

phonesystemhub.com - bought on auction from flippa.com, flippa.com  verifyed my info before I could bid

wildernesshosting.com - bought from Alexander, I can have him come here to verify

bucklevps.com - bought from Liam

slitehosts.com - bought from Sherif, one of Liam's friends

Now what about Curtis and Shawn? I seem to remember those two doing this as well.

Curtis also goes by cboy676:

His post on wht: http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2245702-The-Equiline-Foundation-stealing-money./page13&p=1170010#post1170010

search on google for cboy676, and second result: http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php?tid=2227320

And netnub, pretty sure your related to cboy676 as indicated by the first image in this post: http://vpsboard.com/topic/635-custom-design-2-for-sale/#entry9313

If I remember, Curtis (cboy676, netnub) hated me with a passion, and still does to this day. 

I know that not everyone believes me, understandably so. However, I've changed and I am trying hard to prove to everyone that I've learned from the past and that I can be trusted. netnub, or Curtis, or whoever you really are, its hard to show that I've changed when you keep going around saying every action I'm doing now is a scam. Just because I buy something doesnt mean that it is bad. I know its hard to believe, however I earn money from doing projects on freelancer.com.


----------



## shovenose

FHN-Eric said:


> First off, I did not ddos or hack anyone. Secondly, I bought Devilplace.me/.info from Brandon. I never stole, or owned plexilabs.org, however, I bought plexilabs.com from Liam. Jake2123, you can ask bigscoots to look for my ip, I'll even pm you my ip so they can check. 24khost, I know, nothing I do or say will make you believe me, the only mistake I made was not listening to your warning about JohnnyD. Before anyone tries making rumors about these domains:
> 
> elusionhosting.com/.us/.info - bought and paid for from this post, op can confirm that it was ligit http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/281397#Comment_281397
> 
> phonesystemhub.com - bought on auction from flippa.com, flippa.com  verifyed my info before I could bid
> 
> wildernesshosting.com - bought from Alexander, I can have him come here to verify
> 
> bucklevps.com - bought from Liam
> 
> slitehosts.com - bought from Sherif, one of Liam's friends
> 
> Now what about Curtis and Shawn? I seem to remember those two doing this as well.
> 
> Curtis also goes by cboy676:
> 
> His post on wht: http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2245702-The-Equiline-Foundation-stealing-money./page13&p=1170010#post1170010
> 
> search on google for cboy676, and second result: http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php?tid=2227320
> 
> And netnub, pretty sure your related to cboy676 as indicated by the first image in this post: http://vpsboard.com/topic/635-custom-design-2-for-sale/#entry9313
> 
> If I remember, Curtis (cboy676, netnub) hated me with a passion, and still does to this day.
> 
> I know that not everyone believes me, understandably so. However, I've changed and I am trying hard to prove to everyone that I've learned from the past and that I can be trusted. netnub, or Curtis, or whoever you really are, its hard to show that I've changed when you keep going around saying every action I'm doing now is a scam. Just because I buy something doesnt mean that it is bad. I know its hard to believe, however I earn money from doing projects on freelancer.com.


I can confirm curtisg=netnub. HOWEVER he does not act childish, he is not interested in all this drama, and isn't a scammer.


----------



## JDiggity

your best bet, is to walk away for a couple of years, work for somebody else, open a new company that is not a retread of one of your old companies.  Let the stigma die off.  Then comeback with a real plan and then and only then will I give you another chance to prove your not an idiot any more.  Until then I am warning everybody about you.


----------



## FHN-Eric

24khost, I will follow your advice lay low for a few years. I do not deny that I hung with the wrong crowed. However, I will say that Johnathan has never, and will never be associated with FrenzyHost Network LLC. I do have a legit install of whmcs, and DirectAdmin, and screenshots will be provided via pm by request. If i get a steady client base, and good reviews, I will let that do the talking as that will prove more than words will. Curtis, 24khost, and anyone else that says everything I do, If there is anything else that needs to be clearifyed, I will do my best to awnser your acusations truthfully, and will provide backup to what I say so this thing can come to an end.


----------



## FHN-Eric

Mun said:


> I'm still curious why he PM'd me, and currently he hasn't responded. I think it might be for a listing of vpswiki.us. However, that just brings a whole bunch of new questions in my mind to do about that. (I might need legal help soon)


Yes, I contacted you about possibly being listed, I didnt respond because I thought you would say no to listing my company.


----------



## FHN-Eric

notFound said:


> He still has that .
> 
> That's the one he practically stole of me and another guy.


Its in redemption period at namesilo according to whois http://who.is/whois/hostingmotive.com.

I will also pay for damages caused by Johnathan. If there is any damages caused by Johnathan that can be repayed, I can pay for the damages, please state what damages were done, and how much you need for damages caused.


----------



## JDiggity

FHN-Eric I can only go by what Maarten told me, as he is a trusted friend of mine.  He is the one who states that you hacked my godaddy account.  I know Maarten knows the group of you.  You all were a group at one time.  Then some of you went a wrong direction.  I wish you the best of luck in the future, but advise you to take yourself away and come back in a couple of years when your older and wiser.


----------



## FHN-Eric

@24khost, I respect your advice and reasoning. Im just saying that I can pay for the damages that were caused by Johnathan, and, am able to awnser questions that there are still, so this dreadfull chapter in the world of hosting can come to an end.


----------



## netnub

Damages..... $3150 usd to me alone. Ill take cash or check / PayPal. I'd also like you to shut down myadminhub.me as you stole the idea from me after begging me for it. If yu want to bring up dirt from the past I have compiled a full document on you including a full "dox".


----------



## FHN-Eric

Really curtis? Grow up... you posted this right after I bought domains on lowendtalk.com the ones in this thread: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/281397#Comment_281397

In pm you told me you could care less about money. Johnathan was already exposed a year ago http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2245702-The-Equiline-Foundation-stealing-money.

You just cant seem to grow up, every time I do something, you act like it was bad. Again, Curtis, grow up. People change move on already.


----------



## netnub

People change, but you don't. I have tons of proof regarding this. I posted this after I saw that because I saw you were back at it again.


----------



## FHN-Eric

Yes I have changed. You want proof? I paid for the domains?

http://img.fhnetworkllc.biz/lwt.png

http://img.fhnetworkllc.biz/pp.png

There you go. Now stop acting like a child and grow up Curtis.


----------



## Mike

Instead of blabbing, how about you manage your web server correctly.


----------



## FHN-Eric

ScriptSkinning said:


> Instead of blabbing, how about you manage your web server correctly.


I added links wrong in the post, fixed.

Edit: Point proved


----------



## johnnyd95

&nbsp;



24khost said:


> HRMMM&nbsp; he states is was all johnnyd but, I have it on good authority that he is the one how hacked my godaddy a couple of years ago.


&nbsp;

You kidding? Eric couldnt hack for crap, I was using him as a puppet. H*ll. he couldnt even hack for his life if he had too. It was all me. Curtis told him about me, and he left. Havent seen or heard anything about him till now.


----------



## johnnyd95

Jake2123 said:


> Early last year both of them attacked LunarCP by ddosing and trying to brute the network. Our vps provider, BigScoots, stepped in to stop all the attacks they were trying to unleash.
> 
> 
> We still to this day recei ve hate mail and virtual death wishes from these two and others like them.


That was me and Curtis that did the ddos, Eric wasnt involved. Its me and Curtis that send the hate mail as well.


----------



## Mun

@FHN-Eric,

The reason I have been hesitant is because 1, FHN site seems un-maintained with broken links and images. Not to mention many things were unrelated to hosting, you are more then welcome to make the VPSwiki.us page on your own, but I won't as then I am directly involved.

Mun


----------



## netnub

johnnyd95 said:


> That was me and Curtis that did the ddos, Eric wasnt involved. Its me and Curtis that send the hate mail as well.


Whoa whoa whoa, now hold the fuck up.

I never ddos'd anysite. I never sent "hate mail".

Checka facts.


----------



## JDiggity

Curtis look at the patterns and realize where your life has gone wrong.  You should have never released and of the 0 day flaws into the wild.  They could have been verified by a trusted member here such as Nick and then they could have been reported to Solus and then they could have been patched.


----------



## Supicioso

This is rather sad. I hope a staff member puts an end to these type of threads. It's ridiculous and rather childish and petty to say the least. 

One person is butt hurt because of a bad decision, another is butt hurt because people don't want to trust him, the rest throw around blame like it's hotcakes on a Sunday, to anyone they see walking slightly sideways. 

Just stop... You can't change the past, the only thing you can do is stop dwelling in it and move forward, that goes to both sides of this foolishness. It's nice and dandy to inform people, but what's going on here is way past that.


----------



## JDiggity

Supicioso said:


> past, the only thing you can do is stop dwelling in it and move forward, that goes to both sides of this


Or we can warn people that there are these dirty bastards and then let them decide for themselves.  Go ask all the people that have been screwed over by the 3 mentioned in this thread and then come back and spout this crap.  God! 

I have no problem giving people second chances.  Eric is working on trying to rebuild his image.  Curtis burned his second chance to death and Johnny is done in this business.  Nobody will trust him again.


----------



## Supicioso

Don't pick apart my post to make it sound like something I didn't say.

I said, It's nice and dandy to inform, but what's going on here isn't informing you're cleverly trying to bash them for what seems like a bad decision on their part. There are better ways of handling these things then what's being demonstrated here. You're acting like a bunch of kids who got tricked out of toy on the playground. My nephew did something very similar not long ago. When I can compare a 4 year old to a group of adults who are supposed to be professionals, there has to be a problem somewhere.


----------



## JDiggity

*@**Supicioso* difference between deliberate fraud and a child who doesn't understand. They stole multiple peoples money and then lied about it?  And then tried to run the same scam multiple times.   Did your nephew do that?


----------



## Supicioso

I referring to the way you people are acting, point being. This situation could be handled better then what it is. It's a flame fest surrounded by a group of people who can't move on from a scam they suffered. You clearly aren't getting your money back, so inform people and move on. Don't start a flame/bashing session over it.

The first post served it's purpose very well, beyond that is a bunch of foolishness.


----------



## JDiggity

ahhh I see what your saying.  I didn't suffer from it.  I saw people who suffered from it.  People who had no clue he was a scumbag.  I just don't see the point in protecting scum.  Though I do understand your point.


----------



## drmike

Hola amigos:

http://www.justmugshots.com/indiana/elkhart-county/16715521



Uhh this is the same Johnathan Snyder involved in Frenzyhost and a number of other host scams, so it seems....  Seems to be our new user @ZekeHost also.....  The location, DNS, whois info, etc. all seem to match up.


----------



## Zach

5' 5" 125lbs? He's a little guy


----------



## drmike

About to become a bigger guy if that felony lands him in the big house...


----------



## drmike

As for this entire matter, the above fellow, he doesn't have other adult charges in Indiana.

But, he just turned 18 this year.   So it's quite likely he has a juvenile record. 

If you were defrauded by Mr Snyder you should contact the Court.  He has a sentencing hearing on 10/14 for these charges and between now and then a probation department report should be created to recommend sentence proposed by the prosecution.


----------



## Zach

Any idea on what he stole?

Charges: 06/22/2013 THEFT (D FEL) S-5 07/15/2013 08:30:00 20D051306FD665 3000 06/22/2013


----------



## RandalBurns

buffalooed said:


> As for this entire matter, the above fellow, he doesn't have other adult charges in Indiana.
> 
> But, he just turned 18 this year.   So it's quite likely he has a juvenile record.
> 
> If you were defrauded by Mr Snyder you should contact the Court.  He has a sentencing hearing on 10/14 for these charges and between now and then a probation department report should be created to recommend sentence proposed by the prosecution.


By the amount of information on the web, he has done this for a long time.


----------



## RandalBurns

Zach said:


> Any idea on what he stole?
> 
> Charges: 06/22/2013 THEFT (D FEL) S-5 07/15/2013 08:30:00 20D051306FD665 3000 06/22/2013


Our time and attention.


----------



## Zach

RandalBurns said:


> Our time and attention.


That is true I suppose. 

I was just wondering if the felony he is being charged with related to his history or not.


----------



## WSWD

buffalooed said:


> About to become a bigger guy if that felony lands him in the big house...


Shame it wasn't a Class C felony.  That's a 2 year minimum sentence.  For the Class D, he's looking at a minimum of about 6 months, and who knows if he'll even serve that.  Probably just probation and fines.


----------



## drmike

No doubt, absent a juvenile record for the same behavior, he'll be a probationer.

I can't find any reference to the arrest/charges elsewhere (believe me, I've looked).  Suspecting it may be related to conduct mentioned in start of this thread or other online originated fraud.


----------



## MannDude

WSWD said:


> Shame it wasn't a Class C felony.  That's a 2 year minimum sentence.  For the Class D, he's looking at a minimum of about 6 months, and who knows if he'll even serve that.  Probably just probation and fines.




Looks like he won't go to jail. According to his words, at least.


----------



## RandalBurns

WSWD said:


> Shame it wasn't a Class C felony.  That's a 2 year minimum sentence.  For the Class D, he's looking at a minimum of about 6 months, and who knows if he'll even serve that.  Probably just probation and fines.





buffalooed said:


> No doubt, absent a juvenile record for the same behavior, he'll be a probationer.
> 
> I can't find any reference to the arrest/charges elsewhere (believe me, I've looked).  Suspecting it may be related to conduct mentioned in start of this thread or other online originated fraud.


Hopefully he reflects on his ways. There are much better ways to go about living your life.


----------



## drmike

I am with @RandalBurns on this one.

18 is one of those ages where men define themselves, or fail to.  Unsure if this kid has lousy familial and peer influences or what, or perhaps gets easily lured into downward spirals that end up in fraud.

What do you think @RandalBurns,  perhaps a mandatory military stint or at minimum bootcamp might be good for him?  Perhaps the prosecutor should be recommended such.


----------



## RandalBurns

buffalooed said:


> I am with @RandalBurns on this one.
> 
> 18 is one of those ages where men define themselves, or fail to.  Unsure if this kid has lousy familial and peer influences or what, or perhaps gets easily lured into downward spirals that end up in fraud.
> 
> What do you think @RandalBurns,  perhaps a mandatory military stint or at minimum bootcamp might be good for him?


I don't know if he could handle it, and is the type of person you want serving your country? Right now its a felony and you can kiss the opportunity goodbye.

Someone has to want to fix themselves before someone else can help. It looks like hes enjoying the publicity on his Facebook, like its all a game.


----------



## WSWD

He shouldn't be serving our country or anything like that.  He should go to prison, where all criminals should go, and at 5'5" and 125lbs., he would learn real fast how all his clients felt when he screwed them.


----------



## RiotSecurity

WSWD said:


> He shouldn't be serving our country or anything like that.  He should go to prison, where all criminals should go, and at 5'5" and 125lbs., he would learn real fast how all his clients felt when he screwed them.


Oh fuck that, I think that should be at least 5 years in prison.

Theft - fraud, etc.

Just put him in the jail showers and ask him to pick up the soap. I think he'll learn a very important lesson.


----------



## RiotSecurity

buffalooed said:


> As for this entire matter, the above fellow, he doesn't have other adult charges in Indiana.
> 
> But, he just turned 18 this year.   So it's quite likely he has a juvenile record.
> 
> If you were defrauded by Mr Snyder you should contact the Court.  He has a sentencing hearing on 10/14 for these charges and between now and then a probation department report should be created to recommend sentence proposed by the prosecution.


I'll contact them. I have some new "edvidence" they might want to consider.


----------



## drmike

@RiotSecurity, do you know this fellow/know theft victims of him?

I don't advocate rape as revenge.  Jail/prison should be part punitive and part rehabilitative.   Gay'ification serves neither and another crime... Just saying.


----------



## RiotSecurity

buffalooed said:


> @RiotSecurity, do you know this fellow/know theft victims of him?
> 
> I don't advocate rape as revenge.  Jail/prison should be part punitive and part rehabilitative.   Gay'ification serves neither and another crime... Just saying.


Do I know this person? Well if by know you mean being robbed ($) by him and a few domains.

Then his friend Shawn robbing me of cash, then yes I know him.


----------



## drmike

Let's hear @RiotSecurity, about what this fellow ripped you off for and how.   Add to the public pile.


----------



## RiotSecurity

buffalooed said:


> Let's hear @RiotSecurity, about what this fellow ripped you off for and how.   Add to the public pile.


What he's done:

Hacked namecheap account, name.com account, godaddy account.

Transferred domains to his account.

Money:

Stole $100 on a fake business investment.


----------



## Francisco

RiotSecurity said:


> What he's done:
> 
> Hacked namecheap account, name.com account, godaddy account.
> 
> Transferred domains to his account.
> 
> Money:
> 
> Stole $100 on a fake business investment.


Scum 

That's so lame.

Honestly, i'm glad one of these shit heads finally got what was coming to him. There's just too many

cases of crap like this.

Francisco


----------



## nunim

Am I the only one who waded through 5 pages of this crap and wanted to shoot myself?   I'm not sure why he didn't use his scam money to hire a real lawyer instead of getting a shitty PD and pleading out, but I'm sure he'll be back at it in no time. 

He's already being sentenced curtis and the district attorney isn't going to accept what some guy on the internet says as evidence..  If you had actual proof you would file a civil suit against him to recover damages.




WSWD said:


> Shame it wasn't a Class C felony.  That's a 2 year minimum sentence.  For the Class D, he's looking at a minimum of about 6 months, and who knows if he'll even serve that.  Probably just probation and fines.


Class C doesn't mean an automatic 2 years, especially for a first time non-violent offender.


----------



## drmike

nunim said:


> I'm not sure why he didn't use his scam money to hire a real lawyer instead of getting a shitty PD and pleading out, but I'm sure he'll be back at it in no time.


Because like many defendants, he's milking the public purse via his claim of indigence.



Code:


in·di·gence   (nd-jns)
n.
 Poverty; neediness.


The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## notFound

I remember a while back, possibly a different incident he stole a good $400 or more from his mother's credit card, it was put on a local news site or a local police site, I can't totally remember.


----------



## RiotSecurity

Francisco said:


> Scum
> 
> 
> That's so lame.
> 
> 
> Honestly, i'm glad one of these shit heads finally got what was coming to him. There's just too many
> 
> 
> cases of crap like this.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Yep, hence why I hope he gets a longer punishment then what he will get.


----------



## drmike

The kid is getting a slap on the wrist unless people bring the other crimes forward.

@Riot, small claims Court is your best avenue for redress.   Indiana handles claims up to $5,000 via Small Claims Court:

http://www.in.gov/judiciary/2710.htm

As for Snyder, let this be a good introduction. This kid seems to be part of Snyder Boys.   An electronics shop / business consulting company.  Whether this is a real store, remains to be seen.  There are 1599 LIKES on Facebook, but the "store" doesn't even have a damn street address:

Electronics Store · Business Consultant
www.snyderboys.com, Mishawaka, Indiana
(574) 307-1450

https://www.facebook.com/snyderboys

Positive same kid is involved, the whois for snyderboys.com matches incorporation info for other entities linked to him:

http://www.bizapedia.com/addresses/154-EASTGATE-CIR-MISHAWAKA-IN-46544.html

Federal Trade Commission should be contacted about these presumed bogus video endorsements... The guy in this video sure is a dead ringer for an older brother:


----------



## drmike

and...






This older woman takes business advice from a 18 year old punk ass kid?

Sure she does.  Is that cougar his mother?


----------



## MannDude

buffalooed said:


> and...


Her on-stage name is 'Shadynasty', pronounced, 'Sha-dynasty' (not 'shady-nasty')


----------



## RiotSecurity

buffalooed said:


> and...


It's his family business clearly!


----------



## drmike

BTW: The prosecutor on this case is Shelley Gupta. 

Phone: (574) 296-1888


----------



## RiotSecurity

buffalooed said:


> BTW: The prosecutor on this case is Shelley Gupta.
> 
> Phone: (574) 296-1888


I'll be sure to give a call to them 

(offtopic)


----------



## WSWD

nunim said:


> Class C doesn't mean an automatic 2 years, especially for a first time non-violent offender.


Right...read the rest of my post.  I mentioned he would probably just get probation, but at least with a Class C felony, the judge would have 2 years available as a potential sentence.  A Class C is also more likely to get jail time than the Class D any day of the week,.

But I don't think anything is going to happen to him.  Too bad.  He should do some hard time.


----------



## nunim

WSWD said:


> Right...read the rest of my post.  I mentioned he would probably just get probation, but at least with a Class C felony, the judge would have 2 years available as a potential sentence.  A Class C is also more likely to get jail time than the Class D any day of the week,.
> 
> But I don't think anything is going to happen to him.  Too bad.  He should do some hard time.


I understand you stated he was unlikely to go to Jail.

 My point was you made it sound like if he had committed a Class C Felony he would have gone to Prison for at least 2 years, which would only be the case if certain conditions were met. Additionally the judge has a potential sentence of 2 years available with a Class D Felony.



buffalooed said:


> Because like many defendants, he's milking the public purse via his claim of indigence.


You'd have to be pretty stupid to attempt to "milk the public purse" by using a PD in a Felony case. My feeling is that if you can afford a lawyer then get one as they're worth more then their weight in gold at times.

 Freedom is not a LEB, it's something worth spending money protecting.


----------



## FHN-Eric

So does anyone notice any similarity between the whois for zekeservers.com and snyderboys.com? Same city, same state, same zip, hmmm... Odd?


who.is/whois/zekeservers.com


and


who.is/whois/snyderboys.com


Edit: search on google for the Jedeu industries gives this http://www.bizapedia.com/in/JEDEU-INDUSTRIES-LLC.html


----------



## ZekeServers

This is becoming a very interesting topic, FHN-Eric, what is your position in this as it seems you are also involved?

As for Jedeu/ZekeServers.... I freely admit I am not entirely sure who the direct owner is, I contact my superiors via email most of the time but I for the most part run ZekeServers and know for a fact that all payments are done via Stripe and that the payment information is not stored anywhere to maintain PCI. So I think that people are safe going with ZekeServers.

I am curious to see what happens here though.


----------



## FHN-Eric

ZekeServers said:


> This is becoming a very interesting topic, FHN-Eric, what is your position in this as it seems you are also involved?
> 
> 
> As for Jedeu/ZekeServers.... I freely admit I am not entirely sure who the direct owner is, I contact my superiors via email most of the time but I for the most part run ZekeServers and know for a fact that all payments are done via Stripe and that the payment information is not stored anywhere to maintain PCI. So I think that people are safe going with ZekeServers.
> 
> 
> I am curious to see what happens here though.


Firstly, I'm am not involved with Jedeu. Secondly, my company is FrenzyHost Network LLC. Still, based on my research, I'm staying far a away from anything involving Jedeu.


----------



## ZekeServers

I understand that, I meant that from reading the earlier posts "FrenzyHost Network LLC" was right in the middle of it all, am I wrong in that understanding?


----------



## RiotSecurity

ZekeServers, aka one of Johnathan Snyder's bitches.

TL;DR: Zeke/Jedeu is ran by Johnathan Snyder! Proof below.

Now, who really controls ZekeServers and whom is it hosted by and where is it really running?

ZekeServers.com, a quick WHOIS shows us:

Registrant:
Jedeu Industries LLC
   111 E. 3rd St
   Ste 1522
   Mishawaka, IN 46546
   US

   Domain Name: ZEKESERVERS.COM

   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Promote your business to millions of viewers for only $1 a month
   Learn how you can get an Enhanced Business Listing here for your domain name.
   Learn more at http://www.NetworkSolutions.com/
   ------------------------------------------------------------------------

   Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
   Jedeu Industries LLC        [email protected]
   111 E. 3rd St
   Ste 1522
   Mishawaka, IN 46546
   US
   5742618690
 

Alright, so no name listed, only a company name.

"Jedeu"

Now, let's see who is hosted the site?

   Record expires on 04-Sep-2014.
   Record created on 04-Sep-2013.
   Database last updated on 28-Sep-2013 22:01:20 EDT.

   Domain servers in listed order:

   NS7.HOSTNINE.COM             
   NS8.HOSTNINE.COM             
   NS9.HOSTNINE.COM

HostNine, awesome. Let's see who owns HostNine!

Registrant Name: Douglas Hanna

Sounds fimilar... The DNS for hostnine leads up to A Small Orange, and guess who owns it?

Registrant:
A Small Orange
131 Orange Street
Durham, NC 27701
US

Domain name: ASODNS.COM

Okay, so ZekeServers and Jedeu is hosted on A Small Orange. Great, let's dig a bit more...

"Web Hosting," for that you'd have to have actual servers not shared hosting.

Now, who is A Small Orange owner of ASODNS? It's none other then Doglas!

Hanna, Douglas  [email protected]

Now, let's screw around with "Snyderboys" AKA hosted on *x10hosting free edition*!

   Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
   *Snyder, Johnathan        [email protected]*
   *154 Eastgate Cir
   Mishawaka, IN 46544
   US
   5743553803*


   Record expires on 01-Mar-2014.
   Record created on 01-Mar-2013.
   Database last updated on 28-Sep-2013 22:07:19 EDT.

   Domain servers in listed order:

   *NS1.X10HOSTING.COM           69.93.137.173
   NS2.X10HOSTING.COM           69.93.137.172*
 

So, who is Johnathan Snyder's domain registered to? None other then *JEDEU!*

Domain Name: johnathansnyder.com
Registry Domain ID: 1766226798_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.register.com
Registrar URL: http://www.register.com
Updated Date: 2012-12-13T00:00:00-0500
Creation Date: 2012-12-13T23:03:41-0500
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2013-12-13T00:00:00-0500
Registrar: Register.com
Registrar IANA ID: 9
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4042602594
Reseller:
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited

Registry Registrant ID:
Registrant Name: Domain Administration
Registrant Organization: Jedeu Industries LLC
Registrant Street: PO Box 1522
Registrant City: Mishawaka
Registrant State/Province: IN
Registrant Postal Code: 46546
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.8779768683
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant Fax: null
Registrant Fax Ext.omain Name: johnathansnyder.com
Registry Domain ID: 1766226798_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.register.com
Registrar URL: http://www.register.com
Updated Date: 2012-12-13T00:00:00-0500
Creation Date: 2012-12-13T23:03:41-0500
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2013-12-13T00:00:00-0500
Registrar: Register.com
Registrar IANA ID: 9
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4042602594
Reseller:
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited

Registry Registrant ID:
Registrant Name: Domain Administration
Registrant Organization: Jedeu Industries LLC
Registrant Street: PO Box 1522
Registrant City: Mishawaka
Registrant State/Province: IN
Registrant Postal Code: 46546
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.8779768683
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant Fax: null
Registrant Fax Ext.:
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID:
Admin Name: Domain Administration
Admin Organization: Jedeu Industries LLC
Admin Street: PO Box 1522
Admin City: Mishawaka
Admin State/Province: IN
Admin Postal Code: 46546
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.5742618690
Admin Phone Ext.:
Admin Fax: null
Admin Fax Ext.:
Admin Email: [email protected]


Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID:
Admin Name: Domain Administration
Admin Organization: Jedeu Industries LLC
Admin Street: PO Box 1522
Admin City: Mishawaka
Admin State/Province: IN
Admin Postal Code: 46546
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.5742618690
Admin Phone Ext.:
Admin Fax: null
Admin Fax Ext.:
Admin Email: [email protected]
 

Wheres that scamming now Johnathan? Just because you make another rbrand and think it's not connected to you, it is.

We can find you, no matter what.


----------



## ZekeServers

It does appear you are correct, although.... I do not appreciate being called a bitch.

I will repeat however that the management of Jedeu Industries has no direct involvement with the day to day running of ZekeServers.com and that all financial activity is handled by a very secure 3rd party

Thank you,


----------



## WSWD

ZekeServers said:


> I will repeat however that the management of Jedeu Industries has no direct involvement with the day to day running of ZekeServers.com and that all financial activity is handled by a very secure 3rd party


Sounds like you should work for CC. :lol:


----------



## ZekeServers

WSWD said:


> Sounds like you should work for CC. :lol:


Oh god no, lol


----------



## nunim

WSWD said:


> Sounds like you should work for CC. :lol:


I lol'd @ that but at least Jon isn't facing sentencing for Theft. 

Although it should be a crime not to have IPv6 by now...


----------



## FHN-Eric

ZekeServers said:


> It does appear you are correct, although.... I do not appreciate being called a bitch.
> 
> 
> I will repeat however that the management of Jedeu Industries has no direct involvement with the day to day running of ZekeServers.com and that all financial activity is handled by a very secure 3rd party
> 
> 
> Thank you,


So you call https://jedeuaccess.com/ (controlled by Jedeu) a secure 3rd part? Again, I'm staying far away from anything associated with Jedeu.


----------



## jarland

FHN-Eric said:


> So you call https://jedeuaccess.com/ (controlled by Jedeu) a secure 3rd part? Again, I'm staying far away from anything associated with Jedeu.


Shouldn't be hard to do. Honestly I've never heard of any of these people before. Small fish.


----------



## ZekeServers

No, as mentioned earlier I call https://stripe.com a secure 3rd party.


----------



## MannDude

I'm a bit lost now. Someone give me the run down. Do I need to do anything here?


----------



## jarland

MannDude said:


> I'm a bit lost now. Someone give me the run down. Do I need to do anything here?


Yes, you need to decide if circumventing a forum ban by creating a new account is something you deem acceptable, but that's not entirely related to the topic so much as the original poster


----------



## WSWD

ZekeServers said:


> I will repeat however that the management of Jedeu Industries has no direct involvement with the day to day running of ZekeServers.com and that all financial activity is handled by a very secure 3rd party


Johnathan...but you ARE the management of Jedeu Industries.  Just look at the damned LLC paperwork!  LOL!!  You're the one who incorporated Jedeu Industries:

*JOHNATHAN SNYDER*


154 EASTGATE CIR


MISHAWAKA , IN  46544

So you (Jedeu) have no direct involvement with your other company (zekeservers)???

Can't forget your LinkedIn account which lists you as the President of Jedeu LLC.  You are nothing more than a dirty, thieving liar, and have no business being in this industry any longer. 



This is exactly why you should be spending years and years in prison.  If I were the judge in your case and I could do it, I'd give you the freakin' chair!


----------



## drmike

ZekeServers said:


> I will repeat however that the management of Jedeu Industries has no direct involvement with the day to day running of ZekeServers.com and that all financial activity is handled by a very secure 3rd party


Hello, I am the resident info sleuth and part time asshole.

Whois info for Jedeu, ZekeServers.com, etc. all matches back to Mr. Snyder and whoever else runs things with him (perhaps friend(s) or an older brother).

Your claim is Snyder/Jedeu aren't involved in the day to day operations of ZekeServers?!?!?! It's the same company, otherwise disprove this.

Whois on zekeservers.com ==




Registrant:
Jedeu Industries LLC
111 E. 3rd St
Ste 1522
Mishawaka, IN 46546
US


Suite 1522?  It's a f'n POST OFFICE BOX, at a post office. PERIOD.

How about Jedeu Industries LLC, jedeu.com?




Domain Name: JEDEU.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Updated Date: 2013-07-10 12:02:19
Creation Date: 2013-05-09 11:24:42
Registrar Expiration Date: 2014-05-09 11:24:42
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrant Name: Domain Administrator
Registrant Organization: Jedeu Industries LLC
Registrant Street: PO Box 1522
Registrant City: Mishawaka
Registrant State/Province: Indiana
Registrant Postal Code: 46546
Registrant Country: United States
Admin Name: Domain Administrator
Admin Organization: Jedeu Industries LLC
Admin Street: PO Box 1522
Admin City: Mishawaka
Admin State/Province: Indiana
Admin Postal Code: 46546
Admin Country: United States
Admin Phone: +1.5742618690


The details match, same address, same PO Box, same admin info, same phone numbers.

@ZekeServers,  are you paid by the SnyderBoys?  Who pays you and what is your relationship to this company/brand/etc.?


----------



## drmike

Unsure how ZekeServers can claim non affiliation.  At minimum his "boss" or "employer" is the issue here at hand. 

http://i.imgur.com/NBoWwBp.png


 

That's Zeke's website.  Top right is a link to Jedeu.  Jedeu is mentioned in text body and in the footer and has logo on the footer.

Then you have Jedeu's own website:

http://i.imgur.com/wp13wRx.png



It is an exact duplicate of the ZekeServers design.


----------



## drmike

and...

*nslookup zekeservers.com*
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: zekeservers.com
Address: 81.19.186.147

*nslookup jedeu.com*
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: jedeu.com
Address: 81.19.186.147

Hosted on the same IPs.


----------



## WSWD

It's the same person, buffalooed.  There is no such person as Logan Aspen or whatever the hell he is claiming his name to be.  It's the ol' switcheroo by Johnathan Snyder again.

Guy should be spending years in prison.


----------



## drmike

I don't recommend this unless absolutely last resort, but it truly seems someone is due an account ban.

PS: It isn't me.


----------



## drmike

Oh wait, the gift that keeps giving... No affiliation between ZekeServers and Jedeu...

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=members&module=profile&section=dname&id=986

That  says:

Display Name History For: ZekeServersFrom To Change Date
JedeuIND ZekeServers Sep 22 2013 12:26 PM


----------



## MannDude

Yeah, and he also signed up with a @jedeu.com email address...

So I've created a new user group, I think you'll find the title appropriate in this instance. It's called, 'Jail'. You get moved to this usergroup if you get caught doing something stupid like this. You can't create new threads, you can respond to threads like this though. (Incase you want to try to explain your way out of it), however you're restricted to 1 post in 24 hours. Can't have a signature or profile customization promoting anything you do on here though. Basically the same permissions as a guest and a shitty experience just like real jail. Can't PM, can't vote, can't do anything other than make 1 response per day and even that will need to be moderated and approved before it's made public. Though I can and probably will still ban him.


----------



## drmike

^--- geez, glad the head admin verified what I suspected.  Shame that kids try to pull this stuff.

I am all ears to what ZekeServers has to say.   Was disturbed that conversation was NIL until I spent the day offline though.


----------



## MannDude

Yeah he's practically banned now but can make one response per day if he wants to. Even then we've got to approve his response before it's public. Heavy restriction set down on him, like real jail.


----------



## Tactical

(Phone): 877-976-8683

Telephone Code: 538

 

here is there phone number also!


----------



## Magiobiwan

@MannDude Can people in Jail also have random spurts of Solitary, and random patdowns?


----------

